# Longhaired Tabby Kitten - Edmonton, AB



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Little Luke needs to find a home!

He's a bit slow to warm up to people, but once he does he's all cuddles and purrs. Once he bonds to you he's really sweet. He'll be a big sweet boy who would do best in a home with other cats, or a person who's home most of the time.

He has AMAZING manners with other cats, even our grumpy girls tolerate him well and he knows when to give them space and when to sneak in a cuddle.

Luke is 15 weeks old, and ready to find his place. If you're interested in meeting him let me know, or you can apply directly through NASAP (www.nasap.ca)


----------



## Adelea (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh, he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh he is gorgeous. He reminds me of Lulu at that age both the fluffiness and personality. Hope he finds a home soon


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

He is an amazing boy! He's not 'showing well' though because he's a bit shy at first. Everyone wants a kitten that climbs right into your lap and makes friends - Luke will do that after an hour or so, but that's a pretty long time to wait for impatient adopters (especially with outgoing babies in our basement to look at....)

Anyways, more handsome Luke pics.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so glad you're far away! He's stunning!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Lol, I'm not! Little cutie needs to go! 

A few someone's might be falling for him here...but we CAN'T have 5 cats!!!! (Even Jitzu likes him....)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwwww.....Becky, Luke is Adorable...probably a good thing you're not close!
A wee baby that needs a home...and...fostered by you, that's a win win!
He is precious! 
Sharon


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

He went to his new home today. I think it'll be a good fit.

I miss him though.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, even though you miss him, it's a happy ending to his story!


----------

